# New 90 Gallon Dry Start Method



## Invictus (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum but not new to the hobby. In Trinidad I kept my tank out-doors, all the flora and fauna were natural, no artificial light or fertilizer. My last tank was a 200 gallon tank with 6 Tiger Oscars and a big pleco, planted with Vallisneria Gigantea and Java Sword. Even outdoors it never had a spot of algae. 

This is the first time I am trying a planted tank with CO2 injection. I am posting some pics and would like some feedback on possible mistakes I can nip in the bud.

SPECS.
Tank: 90 Gallon 48x24x18
Filtration: Eheim Pro ii canister
Substrate: 6 bags Eco Complete
Lighting: 36" Orbits 92Watt x 2 (a little over 2WPG)
Decoration: 70lbs of Colorado white Quartz (literally from Colorado), Large Malaysian driftwood piece

Questions.
1) Is this enough light? or what plants are best for the light I am using?

2) I have dry started some HC so far no plants lost, its been a week, tell me if I am too wet or dry. I fertilized with Total tabs for macro and micro nutrients and I am misting daily with a water, nitrogen and phosphorous solution. I am giving them 12 hrs of Light, and there is also indirect light from a South East window

3) I currently have 10 Angels in a 10 gallon tank, soon to be moved to their new home (don't worry I am doing weekly water changes and running an Eheim Ecco rated for 90 gallons plus a bubble filter). Can I add shrimp that wont be eaten, or Crawfish that wont eat them (in the new set up that is). (note there were several other fish in that 10 gallon, now there are only angels, you can guess what happened)

4) Lastly, I was aiming for the Iwugami look, but I added the driftwood, please comment on the layout. forgive the plastic food wrap on the top, I am trying to greenhouse the HC.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you're lighting should be okay, but you'll want to be careful about the edges near the top of the tank where light will be weak (since your fixture is shorter than the tank).


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey and welcome. 
The Trinidad aquarium sounds like a wonder land. Do you have any pictures of it?
I can’t tell my much on the technical setup because I’m starting out too and have a quadrillion question of my own (NY is not a fish friendly neighborhood) but the layout, (in my opinion only) I feel like there is just too much color. Even when the plants do grow out and cover the floor you will have see the back, white, green and brown. The black and white are sooo far apart that the additional two other colors make it a soup of things. I (only in my opinion, some people may like a mix) I would take out the wood and just have the black, white, green OR put some white sand and keep the white rock and wood with plants. 
Well I’m glad there is a New Yorker I can harass with questions. (hope that you live in BK NY)
Good luck with your tank!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

Dry start may be completely different in this respect, but I found it nearly impossible to keep the HC alive in my 90 with PC light. I had 260 Watts over it at the time, in a 48" fixture. My recommendation would be upgrade to T5HO or MH. The height of the 90 gallon really takes its toll on the light that reaches the foreground, and T5 lighting with good (individual) reflectors REALLY makes the difference. Good luck! I'll keep an eye on this to see how it goes for you. I may steal some ideas if you're successful


----------



## Invictus (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes I live in BK...getting the tank into my appt was a little slice of hell. Special thanks to my super human girlfriend for the assist...such a trooper

Well so far so good, no melting or major die off, I am keeping the tank very humid and misting 2ice daily with phosphorous and nitrogen solution, some new leaves have started to appear too... I also super saturated the substrate and will slowly be adding more water to reduce the shock when I finally flood (this is all experimental mind you) I consider method so far to be more, very damp start than dry start, but no major disasters yet 

as for the layout,when Ive planted out fully I will cover the exposed areas with sand, also when I ordered white quartz I didn't know it would be so...white  the drift wood will be covered in anubais and Pelia, and I was thinking more "hiding place" than "decoration" when I got it...and let me tell you, that is one expensive hiding place (I looked rather odd brining it home on the subway) 

Tentative plant list...

HC in the fore
java fern and E tennelus in the mid
Cambomba carolinia and pulcherrina as well as ludwiga perunesis or ovialis and talanthera rosefolia in the back.


----------



## Invictus (Nov 7, 2009)

*Update*

Just an update...I got a 4 foot lighting fixture T5 54Watts X 6. I also did a DIY hang off the wall us lets pray that it does not fall . There were some bugs in the tank, but I hung mothballs in it and the bugs went away, now Ill have to do a couple 100% water changes because mothballs are toxic to fish, but better some extra work than bugs eating my HC

Strangely enough there are also 2 small snails in the tiny pools of water on top the substrate, when I identify the species I will decide if they must be gotten the rid of, they are not eating the hc so... Speaking of that, the HC is thriving I expect it to do even better under the new light.

So far, DSM has been a success story for me HC growing well. THE co2, the Eheim Professionel 3 and the rest of the plants are being purchased this week. Ill update again when I plant out, I also cut the driftwood in half, I think it looks better now...


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Glad to see a fellow New Yorker on the board. Looks like your HC is off to a good start. The white quartz reminds me of Superman's Fortress of Solitude.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I know its an old thread, just wondering how the tank turned out as I am contemplating the DSM


----------



## Invictus (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello, I'll post some pictures...but it turned out pretty wonderfully.


----------

